# S.a. S3x



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this hub?


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have one of the S3X Hubs. in this bike and love it, it is pickey on adjustment and is shipped setup for final as 1:1 and the 2 below it as under drive, I have mie set up as 1 under and 1 over


----------

